# Skyroads remake



## suso (19. Okt 2006)

Hey !
- ne frage:
von euch haben sicher schon ma alle das spiel "SKYROADS" gespielt.
-> wer von euch hätt lust auf'n remake mit java3d od. so ?

homepage von skyroads:http://www.bluemoon.ee/history/skyroads/

-> bitte stimme ehrlich sein, und eventl. begründen.

thx im voraus !


----------



## Gast (19. Okt 2006)

könnte ein admin die doppelte umfrage löschen bitte ^^ ?


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (19. Okt 2006)

Ich würds spielen wenns fertig ist


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Okt 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> könnte ein admin die doppelte umfrage löschen bitte ^^ ?



Nein, dazu ist mir das Forum hier zu verbuggt. Das würde im Zweifelsfall die Umfrage ganz kaputtmachen...

@topic:

Ich kenn das "Original"-Spiel nicht. Aber gut gemachte Spiele in Java seh ich immer wieder gerne 
(siehe auch der Paradroids Clone, der is bis in Gamestar geschafft hat...)


----------

